# Quit Caffeine



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I am quitting caffeine. For a while now I have been having 400-700mg of caffeine per day. I am going to try to quit cold turkey. My last caffeine intake was about 4 hours ago so let's see how I do. The next 2 days will probably be the most difficult, but they shouldn't be too busy days so hopefully I can survive the headaches. Hopefully I feel well enough to lift weights tomorrow night, otherwise I might have to take in a little caffeine.


----------



## funkytown (Dec 13, 2003)

remember to drink lots of water 

good luck

you can do it :banana


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

I didn't really have any withdrawal symptoms. I don't think my caffeine intake was all that bad before. All I've had since Saturday was tea, which I decided to allow myself since it doesn't have much caffeine.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Good job. I know quitting caffeine was helpful for me.


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

daaaaave said:


> I am quitting caffeine. For a while now I have been having 400-700mg of caffeine per day. I am going to try to quit cold turkey. My last caffeine intake was about 4 hours ago so let's see how I do. The next 2 days will probably be the most difficult, but they shouldn't be too busy days so hopefully I can survive the headaches. Hopefully I feel well enough to lift weights tomorrow night, otherwise I might have to take in a little caffeine.


I haven't had any coffee for ages, I like to avoid things with Caffeine myself. Chocolate however is not one of them. Personally I have found that it help with my anxiety a little.


----------

